# Another Eco question



## Ds11375 (Aug 27, 2006)

I want to set up my tank over a two day period. I was wondering if letting the ECO sit over night in the tank with no water will hurt it.

Dan


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

No it will not but don't wash it


----------

